

At What Point Do We Just Stop Caring About IE6 Visitors? - danyork
http://www.disruptiveconversations.com/2010/11/at-what-point-do-we-just-stop-caring-about-ie6-visitors.html

======
dminor
If you're a retailer, you're not looking so much at the browser percentage,
but rather at the revenue percentage, which is about 1.6% for us. Enough to
care about. We don't optimize for IE6, but we do make sure the site functions
on it.

Interestingly smartphone traffic and sales are approaching IE6 traffic levels
and they will probably cross soon.

------
mikerhoads
How about nowish?

------
robwgibbons
Internet Explorer 6 is dead.

Developers need to forget about it. IE7 is the oldest MS browser our company
will test for, unless we are specifically asked otherwise by a client, which
will obviously cost more. Supporting old and broken software is not reasonable
nor is it even necessary.

If a company can't be bothered to upgrade their systems to support standards
which are now years old, my company won't be bothered to support them.

